# Pierre's Portfolio



## krazykongo (Dec 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some photos of our little P with everybody.

Last time he made an appearance was quite some time ago -

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/138372-what-breed-pierre.html

Now, he is around 8 months old and lovin' it!

Before we get to the portfolio, here's a shot of the superstar getting ready for a shoot.



His portfolio is fairly diverse. Just take a look below 

He has already appeared on ads, paintings and billboards







He can do funny...



mysterious...



romantic...



close-ups...







a bit of product and furniture modelling...







outdoor shots...























and best of all his trademark relaxed poses!


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

wow he's certainly growing up into a stunning cat!


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

That's cool how did you do the billboard?


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Pierre is very handsome! :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww brill pics


----------



## krazykongo (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers peeps 

Pierre appreciates your lovely comments.

The billboard photo was taken using the iPhone, actually nearly all the photos were taken on various camera apps on the iphone.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

graet pics!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

That was fab! Loved the pics, he's one gorgeous young man!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Melts all over the desk* He is incredible! xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice pics,so glad you followed up from your first pics.:thumbup1:
He is indeed a very photogenic chap.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics of your handsome young chap


----------

